# Barefoot Trimming Costs



## evilgreen1 (Mar 15, 2016)

I have two horses I just brought home. At the request of one of the previous owners, I am using her "barefoot" farrier. His feet are gorgeous. My other horse's feet were badly neglected-starting to crack, long, ribbed from poor nutrition...very sad. I told the farrier about his condition and we set an appointment to have both done. 


I asked what the price would be and she told me $100 for the two of them! 


I don't know anything about barefoot trimming. Can anyone enlighten me as to the general cost and why I should keep using this style of trimming? I am also told that this particular farrier will want to come out every 4 weeks. I don't know about her usual clients, but I can't pass $100/mo. by my husband without some serious explanation.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

$50 per horse is not unreasonable so long as you getting "value received".

regardless of whether it's a shoer doing a barefoot trim as well as a barefoot trimmer can, or the barefoot trimmer who watched a bunch of Pete Ramey or Gene Ovnicek DVD's


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

The going rate around here is $35 (cash) or $40 (check) per horse. Finding a farrier willing to do only 2 horses or one actually taking new clients is the hard part.


----------



## NavigatorsMom (Jan 9, 2012)

Around here it's between $40-70. I do my own horse so I save on that cost, and whenever I do someone else's horse I charge $40 ($10 per hoof is how I figure it). 

$50 is not unreasonable, and it depends on the horse but some can go closer to 6 weeks without a trim. Maybe yours could go a little longer between trims to save money? Of course, since the horses are now yours, you don't *have* to use the same farrier unless you want to. You might shop around and check out some other barefoot trimmers and see if there's one in your area that does a good job and costs a bit less. Just remember that sometimes you get what you pay for. 

As for why barefoot trimming, I find that it can lead to strong, nice hooves when done correctly. And generally it is still cheaper than shoeing a horse, because you don't have to pay for the extra cost of a shoe.


----------



## SansPeurDansLaSelle (May 6, 2013)

$50 - $55 is pretty standard for a good barefoot trim in MD where I am.


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

I live in NW IL and just paid $45 per horse yesterday. I took a trimming class myself and can do the barefoot trim but I have our farrier stop out every 6 weeks and check my work. She trimmed our lease horse yesterday because she had been foundered and I was unsure where to start with her trim. We usually just pay her for her time when she stops out.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

It's not just trim, it's travel... $50 is pretty good!


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

The proof is in the pudding with the one with gorgeous feet.

I pay $40 a horse and have them done about every five weeks. However, I do touch up and balance between appointments.

Just think how much it would be with shoes and resets for two horses!


----------



## watcher (Apr 26, 2016)

My horse went from a show package to barefoot and my farrier is awesome. He charges 50$ for a trim and if its just me asking him to come out for just my horse he brings it up to 60$. I find it very reasonable and as long as he does a good job, I don't mind paying it. It would cost more to have my horse shod. 

Sounds like as long as he's doing a good job, that's pretty much within range. Every four weeks may be able to be changed as long as your horses feet are still healthy, I get my gelding done every six weeks so it offsets the monthly 50$.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

A good farrier is going to cost, period!
They don't need you, you need them.

So, new customer pays the new going rate...
By me, not a "barefoot trimmer" but a very good, talented farrier charges $40 per horse minimum. If the horse is difficult the price is more.
Barefoot trimmer is more..

My farrier is *not* a "barefoot trimmer" he tells me.
People will bash me for this....BUT....
_A good farrier can do a remarkable job of trimming a hoof that is going to stay shoe-less._
I've seen the work of barefoot trimmers by me and I am* not *impressed... The horses I saw were supposed to be done by the best "BFT" in the area..._yuck! :icon_rolleyes:_

_Forget the "name". _
Search for who can produce a fine result with the horse moving freely, comfortable and sound...
_Barefoot trimmers *are* still farriers you know_...just added some special name and wallah....new pricing schedule. 
They don't do shoes though...many don't know how or so I'm told by the BFT by me!!

Like I said, throw tomatoes if you wish.... _
What you need is someone skilled in hoof work who gets the best job done *for your horses.*_ 
Farrier or barefoot trimmer I could care less what they call themself...it is the finished product that matters! *My opinion...* 
I happen to like having a farrier who if the need arose to put shoes on my horses could, but is just as happy doing a trim...
_Doing what *the horse needs.*_

My horses are on a exact 5 week schedule,_ year-round._
My farrier is scheduling when he is here for the next appointment, then calling me 2 -3 days in advance to confirm and double-check that the date still works for me...
I *can not* go 6 weeks...not on a trim.
If I leave my horses feet for one more week I have flares and issues starting.
My horses feet are healthy and grow, grow & grow._ They need the attention._
I'm very lucky with that there is always hoof to take off_ {makes my dogs happy too YUCK!}
_:runninghorse2:....
_jmo..._


----------



## Prairie (May 13, 2016)

We ay $45 each for the TWH's and $35 each for the minis plus a $65 mileage charge since we are outside her normal circuit----she's well worth this plus the tip I always include when I write the check.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

For my area, $35 is usual for a trim with $50 being on the expensive side. We have lots of barefoot trimmers around so they haven't been able to sell the idea that a "barefoot trim" is more special than a regular trim done by a farrier. If they charged too much, people would just have one of the many farriers trim for them. 

A _good_ farrier or barefoot trimmer will do the same trim, however the barefoot trimmer is more likely to round off the edges and make the hoof less likely to chip. If you find a farrier that does a good trim for less money, you can always get a rasp and finish the edges yourself.

I personally found that it was difficult to get anyone who consistently trimmed well, so I learned to trim my own horses. Some of the $50 farriers would either barely trim at all and take 15 minutes for both horses, or they'd spend an hour per horse and take up my whole afternoon. It helps to know your own horses' hooves so well that you can manage any issues before they become a problem. Also I don't have to make appointments with myself and can fit trimming within my own schedule. 

But you will have to spend many hours educating yourself if you want to trim your own horses, and it is hard work. I trim my two horses every four weeks to avoid problems. Your husband will have to get used to the idea of hoof care being a non-negotiable cost of having horses. If they both needed shoes, it could cost you $100 per horse every six weeks.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Very area dependent, our old farrier at my parents (1 hr away) is 45/horse. Always has done a great job but I'm not happy lately (nearing retirement issues, or horses aging, or too long schedule, some combination?) But I have always considered that very good. My mare is $65 (ouch).

I wouldn't think the average barefoot horse would need it every 4 weeks, I mean it's not a BAD thing, but it is for the pocketbook. I would try 6 and see how it goes, you can always change it. The horses above are at 8 (always did fine on that but now thinking it may be too long) and my mare is on the barns schedule which changes. 7 seems good for her, but she did fine with 8. Now she's at 5 which I hate so I'm thinking of TRYING 10 (every other time) but don't want to mess things up. 5 is a waste of money for *most* barefoot horses imo. If you do it yourself it's different of course lol you can do whatever is ideal and not worry about cost.

I would expect it to be based primarily on certification and more importantly skill (I'm sure all farriers think they are great so I guess you could think of it more as "demand"). I would definitely be willing to pay more for a great job. Some also factor in price and number of horses, I would expect to be charged extra if driving 20 miles for 1 horse.

$50 for great feet is NICE! I would be very happy with that. I WOULD definitely try at least 6 weeks though, again, you can always change back. However you may want to do the 4 at least at first to get the second horse on track.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

gottatrot said:


> For my area, $35 is usual for a trim with $50 being on the expensive side. We have lots of barefoot trimmers around so they haven't been able to sell the idea that a "barefoot trim" is more special than a regular trim done by a farrier. If they charged too much, people would just have one of the many farriers trim for them.
> 
> A _good_ farrier or barefoot trimmer will do the same trim, however the barefoot trimmer is more likely to round off the edges and make the hoof less likely to chip. If you find a farrier that does a good trim for less money, you can always get a rasp and finish the edges yourself.
> 
> ...


Many of the horses where I work are $250 give or take every 4


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^Agreed.
When I had Gator shod I was paying $220 per shoeing.

As others have said, $50 is not unreasonable. At the moment I spend $45. /shrug.
Can't put a price tag on good work!


----------



## DanisMom (Jan 26, 2014)

I pay $50 to have my horse trimmed. I have three horses in my barn (two boarders), otherwise I'd have to pay a travel fee. The trimmer I had before only charged $25 but I gave him extra when gas prices started sky rocketing. I don't complain about $50 for a good trim. However, I don't have Dani trimmed every four weeks. My trimmer says when she has 1/4" of hoof growth it's time to trim. That time varies depending on the season and how much she's being ridden. Right now she needs a trim and he's out of town until the 15th!!


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

evilgreen1 said:


> I have two horses I just brought home. At the request of one of the previous owners, I am using her "barefoot" farrier. His feet are gorgeous. My other horse's feet were badly neglected-starting to crack, long, ribbed from poor nutrition...very sad. I told the farrier about his condition and we set an appointment to have both done.
> 
> 
> I asked what the price would be and she told me $100 for the two of them!
> ...


If the one horse has excellent feet, it is worth anything to keep that farrier. The old saying, "no hoof, no horse" is true. 

Proper hoof care is one of the most important part of being a horse owner. You could try changing it to five weeks and seeing if they are ok on that schedule. But you and your DH are going to either learn how to trim a horse properly which is harder than you might think, or pay someone to do it. 

$100/month for hoof care for two horse is probably the least of your expenses. Horse ownership is expensive. 

One horse owner at my barn pays $150 for front shoes and back trim every 4 weeks AND has to drive the horse 45 minutes to get there. 

I pay $35/horse for a trim but I have three so that makes it a little cheaper. I have them trimmed every 4 weeks in the summer, and every 5-6 weeks in the winter when their growth is slower. 

I would pay more, but please no-one tell him that :wink:


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

If the work is good, it's a bargain at any price.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Yep, $50 a horse here in New Hampshire, and that builds in the travel split between 3 owners. I love what this guy does and how he treats my horse, so if it was double, I would gladly pay! After having someone else take just two months to mess up 5 years of great trims by my retired trimmer before I found my current trimmer, I really would pay him whatever he charged!

We do every 6 weeks, but I wish we did every 5.


----------



## evilgreen1 (Mar 15, 2016)

I guess my problem is that when I owned my mare in Alaska (where everything is inflated), 10+ years ago, I paid $40 for four borium shoes through the winter, every 6 weeks, and the farrier was wonderful.


The farrier I was referred to has a habit of being difficult and insisting on a 4 week trim. She started at $35 and has worked her way up. Typical trim w/o shoes, that I don't plan to use, is $35 for my area. I am going to be riding both boys a lot more and do not want a trim when a trim isn't needed. I am willing to pay if the outcome is excellent, but I won't be bullied and pay. 


I appreciate all the advice. I figure I'll have the $50-barefooter come out this weekend and if she gets insistent about 4 weeks, I have leads on a couple others.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

How many weeks between trims is heavily dependent on the horse's hooves, the environment it lives in, and how often it's used. Four weeks certainly isn't a magic number.

My horses are trimmed every four weeks like clockwork and I don't ride anymore.

They are special needs. One is a foundered horse, the other has a less-than Grade One club hoof.

They grow a lot of hoof in four weeks, even during the colder months, which are cold by Middle Tennessee standards.

In this day and age, $50 is more than fair for quality work but you know your horse and you know how many weeks it can go between trims. IMO, I wouldn't let healthy hooves go longer than six weeks, this time of year, unless the horse lives in sand and keeps them ground down


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

i think others have thrown in some good thoughts, here in NY i was paying $80 for two trims, ranging from 5-7 weeks depending upon the season. this spring my mare's hooves were getting chipped up bad so we went with front shoes the last bill was $120 and we are going every 4-5 weeks


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

evilgreen1 said:


> I guess my problem is that when I owned my mare in Alaska (where everything is inflated), 10+ years ago, I paid $40 for four borium shoes through the winter, every 6 weeks, and the farrier was wonderful.
> 
> 
> The farrier I was referred to has a habit of being difficult and insisting on a 4 week trim. She started at $35 and has worked her way up. Typical trim w/o shoes, that I don't plan to use, is $35 for my area. I am going to be riding both boys a lot more and do not want a trim when a trim isn't needed. I am willing to pay if the outcome is excellent, but I won't be bullied and pay.
> ...


Yeah if they need 4 weeks they need 4 weeks, and the one may at least short term, I would NOT be happy if I was told I "HAD" to do 4 weeks on a barefoot horse!!

I would pay more for a good farrier, but unless all the other farriers in your area are horrible I'm sure you can find another good farrier who clicks better for you.


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

I pay $50 every 4-5 weeks.. I try to keep it to 4 weeks


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I was paying $30 each....and trying to keep mine on a schedule was a pain, and I found myself doing touch ups...which threw them off schedule....so, since I was doing touch ups anyway, I went out and bought a really good pair of nippers, and a rasp, and just do them all myself. I can do as many or as few as I want, and there is no schedule. When they need doing, they get done.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

I pay 30$ per horse and right now, they are getting trimmed every 4 weeks. I think that's a bargain and would pay more if I had to. But if my trimmer doesn't up her prices, she'll be getting a really awesome Xmas present from me.  In fact, I'm thinking I should get her something just cuz... she's really awesome!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

I think it varies a lot by region. My farrier charges $50 a horse and from what I understand, that is quite reasonable. I get a different farrier than the other boarders at my barn use (nothing to do with their farrier, just knew mine before boarding) and their farrier also charges $50 a trim. A good farrier is worth his/her weight in gold and if you find a good one, hang on for dear life!


----------



## evilgreen1 (Mar 15, 2016)

Glynnis said:


> I think it varies a lot by region. My farrier charges $50 a horse and from what I understand, that is quite reasonable. I get a different farrier than the other boarders at my barn use (nothing to do with their farrier, just knew mine before boarding) and their farrier also charges $50 a trim. A good farrier is worth his/her weight in gold and if you find a good one, hang on for dear life!




I agree with the weight in gold and if I could have taken mine from Alaska with me, I would have!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I have never heard of anyone paying $40 for 4 shoes. Or even two shoes!

Our farrier's price has been the same since the first horses we purchased 14 years ago. I think you just had a special find!


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

$35 is what my fiance charges. he will only do 4-6 weeks. unless the particular horse is good at keeping the hooves short and taken care of he dose not want to be dealing with overgrown hooves every 8-10 weeks (yes some people will even go 3-4 MONTH between trims and its ugly. he dose NOT want to deal with that if he can at all help it).

my mare is at least LOOKED at every 4 weeks. she has been good at keeping them short without shoes (i little too short). i am learning how to lean up the bars myself and to trim her myself. not too complicated if you pay attention and have a patient horse lol!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

The intervals can also range too and again, might depend on where you are. My filly is on a 6 week schedule. In Winter, when the temperature drops, hoof growth slows and we stretch it out to 8 weeks. I am in Canada though where it gets really cold. I don't think this happens as much in a milder climate.


----------

